# Clarion Corner, Q's, comments, postem' here



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I mostly frequent the Old school section of this site, but wanted to do something for to help others when they had some Questions, concerns or comments on Clarion. For that reason and a few others, I post this here in the General section. I hope that ANYONE, either here or via Google, when they do a search for Clarion when in need of help or whatever the reason, they'll find this to make it easier. I've had quit a few people find me here, sign up and PM about Clarion and a couple for OS LANZAR.

We don't, and I can see why, have a section for every manufacturer on this site. So I'm also doing this post for that reason. I'll bump it about once a week IF I don't have any legit posts or updates to make.

For those that know me, they know I'm a Clarion collector/freak as well as early/mid 90's LANZAR stuff and ALL years of Phoenix Gold. 

I consider myself one of the most knowledgeable about the Clarion products from ~'92 to present. I've been into car audio since '93 and Clarion has been at the top of my list from the start along with LANZAR and PG. 

I just bought a Clarion CZ702 to hold me over until I get the NX702. I couldn't pass up the price of $145 nib w/dealer warranty. 

Other then the 9255 models and the foreign models, I've had, used/played with or own just about every model from '93. I own about 27 Clarion HU, 10 amps, 3 subs, 7 speakers/comps, 12 DSPs and 7 CD changers. That's just the Clarion portion. 

Please feel free to post your Clarion items/pieces here as well as any Questions you might have about Clarion.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

My first update has to do with Clarion CZ702. 

5 band parametric EQ (a very powerful tool), and a pretty flexible crossover section. 
The options are the same for the NX702 as they are for this deck. 

2 way: Front, Rear & Sub
3 way 1: Front tweet, Front mid & rear (as a whole)
3 way 2: Front tweet, Front mid and Sub

The sub can even be bandpassed for a SSF on the sub. 

It arrived today, but it'll be the weekend before I get it installed.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

The SRW1043's I Pmed you about, do you know how old they are? Are they of any interest to you? I really liked the Clarion gear in the early to mid 2000's, the 735/835 era also.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry man, I forgot all about that, but I saw were you sold them/it anyway. I'm not sure off hand what year they are. The wife is asleep right now and that's were I keep the brochures. 

To update the CZ702, 
This is a sweet ass HU. Thus far, my ONLY gripe is the USB read file. Or HOW it reads and displays them to you. You don't get to see the folders. I have a 32G USB with all my music on it, but you can't scroll the folders to select the one you want. You just push the button folder up/folder down to switch folders. When you have over 200 albums, it sucks ass trying to find the album/folder you want.

I'm not to worried about it though as I'm sure the Clarion NX702, which I'll get later this year, will display the folders and that you can browse through them in the manner you need. I believe that there isn't enough room in the display to show/browse the folders. 

iPod works great, no issues. 

Bluetooth connects right away with my phone and the audio isn't all that bad streamed that way. Phone calls sound OK, but as with most hands free devices, to the person on the other end has a harder time hearing you.

I haven't tried the 3.5mm AUX jack in the front yet. That'll be this weekend. 

The Xover is very flexible and the TA has helped improve my soundstage due to the crappy speaker locations I have, though they're not all that bad really. 

5 band parametric eq is very powerful and was just enough to smooth out my freq resp. 

Over all, a great value, esp when you consider the price point of this HU, It's going to be hard to beat. I'll get some pics up of it over the weekend.


----------



## Bill_S24 (Feb 24, 2013)

If you don't mind, where did you get the 702 for that price? It's a great price and I really love that unit!


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

What do you know about a clarion apa 2150g? I have 2 of them and had the big matching 4 channel but already sold it. Are they worth much? I would like to sell or trade them off. I don't need them. They are in decent shape and work perfectly. I need to get a 3 way capable deck with high, mid, sub crossovers that is pretty simple for my father in laws truck. He doesn't like complicated. Let me know if you have any thoughts about them. Thanks


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry guys, 
Bill, eBay of course.
Hated to do it, as I'd rather go to our local dealer. 


Aj,
Those amps are the last of their, what I call top tier amps. Not that what's after is bad, because it's not. The 4200G and 4400G are sweet. If you would've had one of those, I'd be offering to buy it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Update,

This just showed up today. I bought this more for the carrying case then the HU. This dates to 1986. The HU is missing the mounting sleeve and the parts vender states, available, but out of stock????


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Some interesting old school Clarion gear here: Clarion CD Player and 6 Disc CD Changer Victoria City, Victoria


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

What about the 4-channel Clarion amp from 5-10 years ago that was really high-end with a gold or bronze heatsink. I always wanted to try one out.

Clarion in the 90's produced some really good headunits. I really liked my HX-D10 and only got rid of it due to the lack of time alignment. If I remember correctly, my 7500z had fixed settings and length could not be adjusted. 

I still really like the displays from the late 90's with their bright colors.


----------



## jamiebosco (Dec 10, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> Those amps are the last of their, what I call top tier amps. Not that what's after is bad, because it's not. The 4200G and 4400G are sweet. If you would've had one of those, I'd be offering to buy it.


Hi smgreen,

Not sure if you remember me, I'm one of the many people that have pm'd you regarding old school Clarion gear.
I bought a Clarion APA4400,but it turned out being far too big to install under my seat, so it ended up going unused. You have such a passion for old school Clarion that if you lived locally I'd give it to you,cause I hate the thought of it going to waste!




Thanks again for all the help you provided me getting info on this amp, particularly the connection these have to McIntosh

Jamie


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll send you PM.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

The Dude said:


> Some interesting old school Clarion gear here: Clarion CD Player and 6 Disc CD Changer Victoria City, Victoria


Man I'm slipping, thanks for that link. Those 2 units are not compatible, but that wouldn't stop me. 




The bronze colored amp is the APA4300 HX. Never seen one in person, would love to though. I've been offered 3 of them, but as a set only and I didn't have enough for the trio, barley one. It's the number one amp in my want list, followed by an earthquake PA-4300.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

My newest addition, yes... Clarion

Clarion SRX1083









Clarion CDC1205


















Along with the FM modulator


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice! I did not know that Clarion did the point source style speakers, I thought that was mainly a Kef thing on the car side....


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Clarion and Eclipse both.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

So it seems you have not tried the drz-9255? You owe it to yourself.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I've played with one but no, I don't own one. I will at some point.

My jewel, or prized piece is the ADCS-1 NIB I managed to grab 2 years ago, finally!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone know what the part number is for the period correct remote for a 6770? I've found a few listings for replacements but they don't seem to look like what would have actually been included or optional for it in 93.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

When I get home I'll check and see what mine is. RCB01 if memory serves.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> When I get home I'll check and see what mine is. RCB01 if memory serves.


Awesome! I really appreciate your help on that. Also do you know if a DC625 changer would work with the 6770? The DC625 is a C-Bus changer but is a few years newer.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

It Would IF the 6770 had change control. That's the difference between the 6770 and the 7770, the 7770 does.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry, forgot about the remote. I was wrong, it's the RCB034.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> It Would IF the 6770 had change control. That's the difference between the 6770 and the 7770, the 7770 does.


That would indeed make a difference, lol. Thank you I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge. 

Thanks also for the info on the remote. Now I'm on the search for my next favorite the 9275L.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You're going to have to fight me for one of those. I had the 9175 as my second HU ever and it was stolen. I want another one real bad. I managed to score an ARX9170 cassette for cheap last year. Also found a DRX8275 for cheap. 

No problem helping out, that's what this thread is for.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> You're going to have to fight me for one of those. I had the 9175 as my second HU ever and it was stolen. I want another one real bad. I managed to score an ARX9170 cassette for cheap last year. Also found a DRX8275 for cheap.
> 
> No problem helping out, that's what this thread is for.


I had a 9175 circa 1999 and man I loved it. Sound wise it was right on par with my friend's Eclipse 5303r. 

So is the cd changer control on the 7770 the only difference between it and the 6770?


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JPOSEY said:


> What about the 4-channel Clarion amp from 5-10 years ago that was really high-end with a gold or bronze heatsink. I always wanted to try one out.
> 
> Clarion in the 90's produced some really good headunits. I really liked my HX-D10 and only got rid of it due to the lack of time alignment. If I remember correctly, my 7500z had fixed settings and length could not be adjusted.
> 
> I still really like the displays from the late 90's with their bright colors.


I think you might be referring to the APA4300HX (Clarion U.S.A. | APA4300HX). 

Haven't seen/used one before, but I think it was part of their collaboration with McIntosh.

I also really liked the 90s and some 2000s head units. Just old school as well. Might be nostalgia.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes that would be the 4300X. I thought I pointed that out to him, guess not. It retailed for I believe $1100 and are hard to come by. I've been offered one a few times but never had the money at those times. 

The 7500z's settings as far as TA goes is fixed, however you could adjust the effect, thus changing the TA.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

smgreen20 said:


> Yes that would be the 4300X. I thought I pointed that out to him, guess not. It retailed for I believe $1100 and are hard to come by. I've been offered one a few times but never had the money at those times.
> 
> The 7500z's settings as far as TA goes is fixed, however you could adjust the effect, thus changing the TA.


Yup, you're right. I didn't read that post (I must have scrolled past it too quickly). 

I'm probably not alone in that I have ebay saved search for that amp, in the off chance that someone puts one up for sale for cheap...

Don't laugh, I've scored on eBay like that before.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have my eBay app set for all things clarion. 

I'm not gonna laugh at you, I've gotten some things on there stupid cheap too.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Me either! I snagged a super nice 6770 off eBay last night from a guy in Canada about 2:00am (benefits of working 3rd shift, lol) Had to pay $100 for it but its darn near new... He was even the original owner.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Good grab. Although I only paid $40 shipped for my 6770.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

I have a DRX-9575Rz CD-player that doesn't read CD-s well any more, probably the laser pickup should be changed, I found one for sale here:
PacParts: 930636772701
I hope it is just that and not the CD mechanism. Do you have any experience with a similar case? What about the sound quality with the new laser pickup?

Tõnu


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I haven't needed to open my 9575 yet to see the CD mechanism,but if it's anything like the HX-D10, the whole unit is an easy swap out.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> I haven't needed to open my 9575 yet to see the CD mechanism,but if it's anything like the HX-D10, the whole unit is an easy swap out.


Now when you mentioned it .. I happen to have a HX-D10 too , it works ok.

Tõnu


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

In the catalog, the HX-D10's looks didn't really do it for me. Then I got one in person. I LOOVVVEEE the looks of that unit. I'm currently running the Clarion CZ702, but I'm really thinking about putting in my HX-D10, just need to get a wire harness for it. 

My wife is running an HX-D10 in her car and I bought her HU knowing it worked but w/o a harness, so I used mine. 

That's probably my 2nd or 3rd favorite HU ever.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I meant to post this some time ago for reference. 

In my Clarion collection,

HU:
8825RT
CD5000
CAL1000
5632CD
CDC6500R
ADCS-1
7770
6770
5780CD
5780CD/CL
RAX310D#R
DRX8275R
ARX9270
DRX9375r
DRX9375r
DRX7475
DRX9575Rz
Atup PC 310
DRX9675z
DRX9675z
HX-D10
HX-D10
XDZ716
DXZ615
DXZ925
CZ702


CD Changers:
CDC1205
CDC605
CDC605
CDC605
CDC635
CDC635
CDD655Tz
CDC655z
DCZ625
DCZ625

DSP/Processors:
DSP-959E
920EQ
920EQ#R
EQH5100
EQH5100
DPH7100
DPH9100
DPH9300
DPH7500z
DPH7500z
DPH7500z
DPH910
BCX100

Amps:
1800A
A007-w
A1200
A1200
A540
601A
APA4200
APA4160
APA5241
APA4320
APX400.4M

Speakers:
SEPO61
SEC571
SRS1600
SRC4650
SRC5752
SSS601
SSS601
SE2500

Subs:
SEW5107
SSW1200

Miscellaneous:
DSH920S
VRN1100
VRN1100
DRB5177CL (face)


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> In the catalog, the HX-D10's looks didn't really do it for me. Then I got one in person. I LOOVVVEEE the looks of that unit. I'm currently running the Clarion CZ702, but I'm really thinking about putting in my HX-D10, just need to get a wire harness for it.
> 
> My wife is running an HX-D10 in her car and I bought her HU knowing it worked but w/o a harness, so I used mine.
> 
> That's probably my 2nd or 3rd favorite HU ever.


When talking about sound quality only, how would you list those 3 HU-s?
* DRX-9575Rz (with or without a processor like DPH7500z)
* HX-D10
* CZ702
Or which Clarion model is #1 in your opinion in terms of sound quality?

Tõnu


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

1, ADCS-1 
2, HX-D10 
3, DRX9175/DRX9275

That's out of what I've used/have. Overall
1, ADCS-1 
2, DRX9255/DRZ9255
3, HX-D10 

The 702 has a ton of features really and I'm still playing with it. Thus far, the SQ is great.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

So I have two more questions. I now have two 7770s and a 6770. I lucked up and found two original remotes and an optical cable now I'm on the quest for a changer to go with the 7770s and to run optical. 

I have a 5' optical cable that has the old style Clarion connectors on each end. I've been looking at the CDC605 and CDC1205 changers online. What I'm wondering is do they use the old style connector or the new style connector? Seeing as my cable has old on both ends I don't want to mess up and get a changer that won't work with the old style connector. I have all the varieties of cables EXCEPT one with an old on one end and new on one end, can't find one of those so hoping I don't need one.

Second question is on my 7770 harnesses there
Is a pink wire. The 6770 does not have that wire. I don't have a wiring diagram.... Anyone know what that pink wire is for? I'm thinking maybe cell mute? Not sure. Thanks!


----------



## ccapehart1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

okay i have the clarion cz702 and for some reason the bluetooth feature no longer exists in my deck used to pair my nokia all the time and its been reset a few times since then because i was in the midst of amp install
i try to connect my phone and it says connected realy fast and then not connected


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Juice, 
The Brown wire is the cell mute, I knew at one time what the pink was but it now escapes me. Clarion has used the same style connection for their optical all throughout. Are you referring to the data cable? CeNet And C-bus? C-bus it's older and is what the CDC605/1205 use. 

1980,
Sorry to hear that. That's the first case I heard of for that. Might have to give clarion a call.


----------



## ccapehart1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

no before i i would see the deck as being discovorable and connect to it thru bluetooth and device paird or what ever popped up on the deck and i could do phone calls and stream audio 
but now when i hit the source buttton its like bluetooth isnt even available anymore aux tuner and cd mp3 or the only optioons noting happens the phone says connected realy quick then says not connected


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I understand what you're saying. What I'm saying is to give clarion a call to either talk to a tech, which you used to be able to do, or inquire about warranty work.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> Juice,
> The Brown wire is the cell mute, I knew at one time what the pink was but it now escapes me. Clarion has used the same style connection for their optical all throughout. Are you referring to the data cable? CeNet And C-bus? C-bus it's older and is what the CDC605/1205 use.


I'm looking at a 2002 Clarion product guide and it lists a few different cables. DCA001 & DCA002 are both listed as "old connectors" in two different lengths. DCA005 & DCA008 are listed as "new connectors 96+" DCA006 & DCA007 are listed with an old connector on one end and new connector on the other (according to the model of cable each has the source/output side flipped) 

From my understanding the DCA001 & 002 were the cables made during the 7770 era. The 005 & 008 started around the DRX9255 era (maybe a tad before?) 

I had a DCA005 (sold last week) and it was not the same connector as the 7770 uses but it linked right up to my DRX9255. 

I have a DCA002 and it appears to have the correct connector for the 7770. 

Now another dumb questions! Lets say I have a CDC605 and want to run it optical. I know it would need to be connected with power and the optical cable would need to go from the changer to the 7770 as well. Do I also still need to run the C-Bus cable between the two? I assume the optical cable only carries the sound and doesn't provide control of the changer?


----------



## ccapehart1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah clarion doesnt really have a tech support number im supposed to call there auth service center i found one near by im takin it to monday


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

1980,
I didn't think they did anymore. Glad you're in touch with someone. Let me know what you find out. 

Juice, 
I'll look into it more. Thanks for the part numbers, that'll help. You are correct in your thinking on how to hook up the changer to the 7770. C-bus and optical is all that's need. The C-bus provides the power/controls.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> Juice,
> I'll look into it more. Thanks for the part numbers, that'll help. You are correct in your thinking on how to hook up the changer to the 7770. C-bus and optical is all that's need. The C-bus provides the power/controls.


Thanks I'll keep you updated as well if I find anything out.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

smgreen20 said:


> Juice,
> The Brown wire is the cell mute, I knew at one time what the pink was but it now escapes me.



Finally found a wiring diagram. The pink wire is labeled: 

"D/A control lead of DSP unit, to be used when the DSP unit and CD changer are connected to each other by optical. Connect to DSP's D/A control lead) *do not connect when not using the optical digital connection."


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

That's right. It hit me like a ton of bricks when I read that. Thanks juice.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a piece I didn't know existed, a Clarion (ADDZEST) amp bridge link. 



















And here it is put together.


----------



## NotA911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone who has one of the NX series 2-DIN units?
I have an NX302E which is like a scaled down version of the NX502/702 and I am beginning to regret buying it as there are a few really annoying problems.

First, the Bluetooth does not automatically connect to my Google Nexus 4. Every time I enter the car I have to go into the phone's Bluetooth settings and connect to the Clarion. Even though my phone is discoverable. This does not happen with the JVC or BMW Bluetooth in my other 2 cars.

Secondly, the navigation system does not mute audio playback when making voice guidance, so at anything but very low volume the voice guidance is impossible to hear unless its volume is set to max.

And third, iPod playback is useless because it is impossible to select another track (except previous or next) while one is playing. If I go into the track browser while one album is playing and select one from a different album, clicking on the new track does not play it, instead it just restarts the CURRENTLY playing track from the beginning. So the only way to switch to another album is to wait for the currently playing album to end. Pausing is not enough and there is no stop button. And switching to a different source and back only causes the iPod to start playing the first track from the first album of the first artist, alphabetically.

Talk about some major bugs. How can Clarion release something like this?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]'go (Aug 22, 2013)

Very honorable of you, smgreen!!!!!
I feel that I will love this topic


If I can help too, in this world Clarion (ATTENTION, my models and references are European and it is not the same)


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My question is that I own a Clarion A1200 amp. Trying to see if there is any interest in someone buying, or trading for this. Cosmetics I would say are a 9/10. Functionality is 10/10. Here's a photo for now.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I already have 2,one used, one NIB. Not so sure I need a 3rd. 

You know the drill though. Price, shipping cost, pic of amp with your username.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well sadly it's all boxed up and ready to be shipped. The price is $75.00 and shipping is on the buyer via my UPS account. I would say no more then $25.00 based upon the weight and box size.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have prior commitments but that price isn't too far off for that amp. My used one ipaid $65 plus $15.85 Iirc for shipping. If you still have it after I've felt with my previous commitments I might snag it for my sonand claim back my LANZAR Opti100Q.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol I can sell it for $55.00 plus $15.00 shipping as I'm not really concerned with making any money off of this deal. Just contact me when and if you feel like it.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

At that price, when I'm done with my prior commitments if you still have it, deal.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Any of you guys tried the new XC amps? Looking at the XC6610 to run front stage and a single 10.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

No experience sorry, but they do look promising. One nice thing about Clarions amps, even through their down times, all of their amps have been within 10% of their rated power. The only amp I remember seeing that fell short was their 1000w amp from about 8 years ago.


----------



## linkbeat (Dec 20, 2013)

Anyone know if Clarion had any head units to show off at CES this year? Curious what we have to look forward to this year.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got/installed a DXZ785USB HU. Loving it already. I'll get some pics posted this weekend.


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

smgreen20 said:


> Just got/installed a DXZ785USB HU. Loving it already. I'll get some pics posted this weekend.


^^^ Glad to hear it is in good hands now


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, I forgot all about getting pics of the DXZ785USB posted. Since then I put in a Clarion MAX675VD/DVH920 Combo. Something was off with the sound. I'm going chalk it up to the DVH920 and how I had it setup. It's a piece that really needs to be used in the true 5.1 setup.

Just yesterday I installed a Clarion NX604 and I must say, I'm loving it. That off sound is now gone. I need to make some more tweaks but I have other things in the plans right now. I'll spend a little bit of time throughout the week dialing it in, but I have to get ready to do a review on some Sundown wideband speakers. I'll try my hardest this time to get some pics up of the NX604.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, I forgot all about getting pics of the DXZ785USB posted. Since then I put in a Clarion MAX675VD/DVH920 Combo. Something was off with the sound. I'm going chalk it up to the DVH920 and how I had it setup. It's a piece that really needs to be used in the true 5.1 setup.

Just yesterday I installed a Clarion NX604 and I must say, I'm loving it. That off sound is now gone. I need to make some more tweaks but I have other things in the plans right now. I'll spend a little bit of time throughout the week dialing it in, but I have to get ready to do a review on some Sundown wideband speakers. I'll try my hardest this time to get some pics up of the NX604.


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

they dont belong in this thread, perhaps you can point the way. 
i thought you may like to see these, was using them up till a year ago. im thinking
of re-using the ZR's in my present build.
the new clarion WQ2521d subs just dont sound as good. box design, i think. 

i had the T/S sheet for these up until a divorce many years ago. 
have searched far and wide, even emailed Credence speakers, alas, out of business. 
if anyone out there has the parameters for these ide sure appreciate it.


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

AND ...

a pioneer prs80 took over the job of this Xover.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

This would be the proper location.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ion/108895-old-school-lanzar-opti-lovers.html


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's the Clarion NX604 in its new home. My truck is only a din and a half do I had to trim the bezel to get it to fit and build my own install mount. I have it recessed about a 1/2" to far and I need to make a trim plate to fill in the gaps on the sides and install the HDMI cable for the smart accesses function.


----------



## Big T (Apr 4, 2012)

Scrib


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I managed to do what needed to be done. If I can remember how to post a video, I'll do a quick one of the smart access in action. Works pretty good. I've seen a lot of bad reviews about it mostly how people can't get it to work. I'm convinced they just don't have everything that's needed to do it or that they're not doing it right. I will admit it is a bit of a PITA to figure out for the first time. 

What's needed is a "flash pack" for your phone. This takes the mini USB output of the phone and converts it to an HDMI signal. Also a phone charger (USB mini) to power the flash pack, and the HDMI cable itself. Download the apps from the Android store, change a few settings on the radio (how the phone is connected to the radio), plug it all in and you're set. 

I love how you can start the smart access and suggest something and it'll find something upon your request. Hungry for steak? Just say, Find a good steak eatery. It does all the rest. Everything works great. I've tested it all, BT audio, USB- 32G memory stick, tuner, DVD plays, CD/MP3's play great, Pandora- with the phone connected as stated above. I don't have an extra micro SD card to test that, but a great HU, I couldn't be happier. Wellllll, I could. A bigger GEQ (9 band to 15 band) and the ability for a 3-way xover and better xover options like selectable xover points in 1/3 oct steps and selectable slope.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Changed the install over the last two weeks.

The full set-up:
HU: Clarion NX604
Processing: LANZAR E30, LANZAR X3, Clarion BCX100
AMPS: Clarion APA4200 (50w x 4 @ 4 ohms), Audiopipe APMI-1500 (1414w x 1 @ 1 ohm)
Front speakers (still under construction): Sundown Audio 2.75" fullrange (~750Hz-20kHz), 6 1/2" Silver Flutes (60Hz-~750Hz) *Will be adding Memphis PR series tweeters at 10kHz and up*
Rear speakers: NONE
SUB: Sundown Audio SA10v2D2 (wired at 1 ohm)

The EQ almost isn't needed, but I've done some quick adjusting and it sounds great and gets LOUD and stays clean the whole time. Also I need to trim and add some carpet around the sub and I'm going to add a cover w/a plexi window over the sub amp on the box with fans to aid in cooling and to cover the wires.










]


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a software update for the Clarion CZ702.
PLEASE, read this "how to" page first then proceed with the update. 

Clarion U.S.A | CZ702 Software update


Here's the link to download.


Clarion U.S.A | CZ702 Software update


I just completed it on my sons and everything is as it should be.


----------

